# Are Dalmation Platies rare?



## Fisherofmen (Aug 29, 2011)

We just got a new shipment of assorted platies. Among our shipment are a few Dalmation platies. Just wondering if they would be a good investment. I guess I look for any excuse to buy a new fish. Walmart platies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fisherofmen (Aug 29, 2011)

I want a fish that will make me rich and famous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I doubt any platy will make you rich and famous... And if walmart is selling them, I doubt they are rare. Just might be uncommon for chain fish stores to stock them exclusively.

For example, I have a half blue, half red-orange platy. I never see these at petsmart, because they just don't stock them. But you see them in assorted platy tanks at other fish stores sometimes.... doesn't make them rare...


----------



## Fisherofmen (Aug 29, 2011)

The platy you described sounds beautiful. I wish I could see it. I was thinking I would like to get a Dalmation platy. But I noticed they have a translucent look. I dont like that too much. The blue and orange sounds neat. Maybe I could try and breed for that color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

